# Flash Nandroid backup after unroot



## ksoul

I moved to quick and soft bricked my phone (stuck on HTC boot screen). I ran the RUU 2.08.651.2 to unroot my phone and get it working again.
My question is I made a nandroid backup using TWRP2 just before this mess. Can I simply reroot and install that nandroid using TWRP or do I need to do something different or is that old nandroid no good now?
Thanks from a noob.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Nope it's perfectly fine. It will show up in TWRP as is and you can restore it.

You can actually do this with a nandroid from a different 3VO, you just have to put the file in the right folder. I've done that for replacement phones.


----------

